# Gestion de fichiers PDF



## fredg9 (14 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Suite à la mise jour d'Itunes hier et l'abandon de la section LIVRES, je recherche une solution pour synchroniser un Répertoire de fichiers PDF sur mon ipad. Une app gratuite ou payante ?

Ce répertoire contient des fichiers et régulièrement, il est mis à jour par avec des nouveaux fichiers portant le même nom pour écraser et remplacer.

Je voudrais ne pas gérer la suppression sur ipad mais juste dans ce répertoire (mon PC est sous Win10) et synchroniser mon ipad par iTunes pour mise à jour des PDF.
Itunes ne permet plus la suppression de livres dans iTunes....et c'est une longue perte de temps de devoir retrouver les PDF pour les supprimer manuellement sur l'ipad pour ne pas créer de doublons car Itunes permet l'ajout d'un 2ème fichier portant le même nom...

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Bonne journée, 

Fred


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2017)

Les livres (et PDF) se gèrent dans l'application iBook non ?


----------



## fredg9 (14 Septembre 2017)

Oui, sur iPad, mais l'application iBooks n'est pas dans la liste des applications où l'on gère les fichiers.
J'ai testé PDF Pro 3. très lent (2-3 secondes à chaque page) pour mon utilisation (je lis des PDF avec images, fichiers d'environ 100 Mo chacun).


----------



## les_innommables66 (14 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205751

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2017)

Chez moi, j'ai encore la section livre. Du coup, je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider. Ça doit être différent sur PC (j'ai un Mac).


----------



## fredg9 (18 Septembre 2017)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205751
> 
> ...



Oui, avec les espaces Cloud / Drive....mais je n'ai pas assez de place (environ 30 Go de PDF), c'est mon utilisation principale.


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

50Go de stockage iCloud : 0,99€/mois. 

Si la solution répond à ton besoin, le prix ne devrait pas être un frein ?

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## fredg9 (18 Septembre 2017)

En effet, je pensais que c'était plus cher que cela, merci.
Fred


----------



## les_innommables66 (18 Septembre 2017)

Teste avec un volume limité de données. 

Au pire, l’abonnement peut être résilié à tout moment !


----------

